# Hey



## Rudester (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi there!

I've joined the forum as i'm preparing to make the jump from BTC (BE) to a seperate boiler and grinder. It looks like this may prove to be an expensive decision, both in time and money! I spent hours on the forum last night 😬


----------



## Rudester (Feb 22, 2021)

Sooooooo! After spending many hours educating myself on the benefits of modding the GC I stumbled upon the excellent thread "MaraX starter kit (and beyond)" and now I seem to have a Marax and Solo grinder, both on back order for delivery end of March. I've got to say that i'm very excited by the prospect.

Perhaps this forum should be renamed "down the rabbit hole". Once i'd seen and read the various reviews on the Marax I knew the GC would just be a stepping stone.

I did try and order a Niche grinder in this months pre-order, but they all sold out without me ever being able to hit the website. I've taken a bit of a gamble on the Solo grinder given the lack of reviews.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Will be a nice set up. Mara X is a known quantity and early impressions of the Solo are positive. As an early adopter I'm sure people would like to hear your impressions of this grinder. Personally I'd like to hear them as you're going from a BE, I'd like to know what you think of the difference if you fancy posting your thoughts once you'd had time to get used to it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome! I echo CocoLoco's comment. We would be very interested in your experiences with the grinder and in a comparison with your BtoC.


----------



## Rudester (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome!

I'll certainly be looking to provide some feedback for others out there that are considering making the jump. I wasn't planning on spending so much on the setup, but i've got into never ending upgrades cycles with other hobbies and i'm hoping that this setup will keep the itch at bay for many years to come.


----------



## Rudester (Feb 22, 2021)

I thought I'd drop by to provide a slightly frustrating update. The Marax has arrived along with a new supply of Black Cat Chocolate Point but unfortunately there's no sign of the Solo yet 😬

I'm going to drop BB an email to see if they can give me an ETA. I'm hopefully moving house on the 1st so if it's not going to arrive in the next week or so I might just box the Marax back up and wait until I'm settled in before spending the time on setting it up.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Rudester said:


> I thought I'd drop by to provide a slightly frustrating update. The Marax has arrived along with a new supply of Black Cat Chocolate Point but unfortunately there's no sign of the Solo yet 😬
> 
> I'm going to drop BB an email to see if they can give me an ETA. I'm hopefully moving house on the 1st so if it's not going to arrive in the next week or so I might just box the Marax back up and wait until I'm settled in before spending the time on setting it up.
> 
> View attachment 54989


 Nice! One thing you can already do is to remove the grouphead stickers before it's too late.


----------



## Rudester (Feb 22, 2021)

On it now. Thanks 😉


----------



## Rudester (Feb 22, 2021)

Grouphead stickers now removed, and I've had an update from BB that the Solo had been dispatched and will be with me tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Rudester (Feb 22, 2021)

The Solo arrived first thing this morning. I've got to say that the service from BB has been great.

I've unboxed it and ground half a bag of the supplied beans before pulling my first espresso through the Marax. I did weigh 18g of beans but that was it due to lack of time. First impressions are great crema. I'll have a proper play at lunchtime as I'm feeling a little wired now having just finished a flat white from the outgoing BE just as the Solo arrived.


----------

